# Vyacheslav Artyomov: Symphony "Gentle Emanation"; Tristia II - Fantasy for piano...



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Vladimir Ponkin / Teodor Currentzis / Russian National Orchestra
Vyacheslav Artyomov: Symphony "Gentle Emanation"; Tristia II - Fantasy for piano and orchestra

Release Date November 11, 2016
Duration01:11:03
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Concerto
Recording DateJune, 2010
Recording Location
'Mosfilm' Sound Studios

3.5/5

"How to describe the music of Vyacheslav Artyomov? Imagine combining the structures of Arvo Pärt, the ethereal sound clouds of Kaija Saariaho, the intensity of György Ligeti, and the deep spirituality of John Tavener." Ralph Graves

Not that I agree, but you get the idea.


----------

